# Ghost Cat



## msvg (Dec 26, 2006)

While taking the picture, he decided to take off running. I guess he's camera shy ...


----------



## MikeDePinto (Dec 26, 2006)

lol it doesnt look he ran off..


----------



## Nurd (Dec 27, 2006)

I see dead.....kittens. 

I kinda like the picture though lol


----------



## steff (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah i kinda agree, when if irst looked at it i was like, "wow! ghost cat" then i read what you put, it made more sense... cute cat too


----------



## karissa (Dec 29, 2006)

Haha.. cats will be cats...


----------

